# Powdered Bone Meal as a Food Supplement



## KAS (Oct 25, 2008)

** I have searched the Forums on this, but found nothing.

Can anybody let me know of their experiences with using Powdered Bone Meal as an additive to a dog`s normal food ?

PROBLEM - tendency for loose motions and periodic Diarrhea.
FEEDING - Purina All-in-One beef flavoured biscuits by Pedigree Pet Foods.
It is circular with a hole, given twice each day, morning and evening.


My BIG male German Shepherd suffers from this problem. The Vet say`s he is perfectly healthy otherwise - we have seen the Vet twice so far and he is a very good mature Vet. We trust him highly.

Apart from this inconvenience, the dog is 100% normal in every way, including appetite.
The Vet say`s it is not uncommon with the GS breed and it is just "him", to carry on and not worry - but we do.

My experience ;-
I had a dog many years ago and she suffered from loose motions and Diarrhea all her life - she died at 15.1/2 - a good long and happy life. An otherwise perfectly normal, happy dog.

The Vet put her on Powdered Bone Meal whilst she was a puppy. It was sprinkled on her food twice a day. It seemed to control the loose motions and Diarrhea very well. She had this powder for the rest of her life.
We got it from the Vet`s in large tubs.

PLEASE !
I am appealing to the wider audience of these Forums - what is YOUR experience both with the problem AND the Bone Meal as an additive for controlling it ?
Many thanks to you all.
:incazzato:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello, my dogs have only suffered from diarrhoea when they have eaten something they shouldnt and then i usually starve them of food for 24 hours giving only water and they usually seem fine. So i have never used powdered bone meal myself, mybe some of our other members have used it and have ideas,


----------



## KAS (Oct 25, 2008)

Luv ya Colliemerles,
On the basis our previous dog as described in my letter, we are going to try Bone Meal and see if it tightens my Big Boy up when he gets loose.
It is a proven remedy for loose motions, humans have it in tablet form.
All these old remedies seem to have been forgotten nowadays.

The modern syndrome is - if it is not prescribed by a specialist with a mile long list of qualifications and covered by a thousand and one health regulations - it is no good. 

WELL, all the old fashioned Grannie remedies are still valid - you eat eggs, you eat cheese, you take Kaolin, you take Arrowroot etc. and they still work.

The tribes in Central Amazon or Borneo still cure their ailments by 1000 year experiences, passed down from generation to generation. No Doctors, Chemists or Vets, just natural herbs, vegetation and roots etc. AND the local Medicine Man. YABBA-DABBA-DOO, ya cured !

So, we will see. I am a committed pessimist. Pessimists live a good life, everything they expect turns out bad and they live in a constant bubble of happiness by being miserable. OPTIMISTS expect everything to turn out good and live in a constant bubble of misery by being disappointed. 

BUT in this case my adorable friend, I have departed from my normal pessimistic character and am OPTIMISTIC.

I like your picture of Christmas. Means nothing to us nowadays - it used to, but all the impact seems to have gone out of it over the years. Not like the old days of 40 years ago. Warmth and friendship. I don`t get a "Merry Christmas" when trotting KAS out on his walkies now, I used to.

Anyway my love, I wish you a Very Happy Christmas and please make sure those animals of yours have one too. They all love the tree, lights and especially all those glittery parcels.
Lots of Luv - KAS
:rolleyes5:


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

Before you go down the route of adding suppliments have you tried changing the food from Purina to something like James Wellbeloved, Luath Holistic Nutrition, Orijen, Natural Dog Food Company, Organi Pets or other brands. This could be a reaction to ingredients in the food that you are using. 

Also rather than bonemeal I would give chicken wings, lamb or Pork rib bones as this will not only firm up the stools but will give his teeth a good clean. Just make sure that he does not gulp them down the first time


----------

